

Igor Minar Angular 1.3 and Beyond – Angular Material Design implementation - xpto123
https://blog.angularjs.org

======
xpto123
This is the link to Google Material Design implementation under development by
the Angular team
[https://material.angularjs.org](https://material.angularjs.org)

